# proud daddy with mommy and brand new chick



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

This is Patches and Jewels and their first chick hatched February 15th 2011


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Oh what a good pic of the family!!!


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

*thanks*

this pair is very nervous so this was the only picture i could get of the little one, all of my other pairs if i knock they exit box.


----------



## RaveMoon (Sep 9, 2010)

How cute!  Glad you got one picture, but best to leave them alone if they're feeling uncomfortable (as you're doing.) Too cute!


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

ya, this was taken looking in through the nest box entrance, if i even tried opening the box this pair would have stopped feeding and sat on baby, even my more experienced pairs i limit myself to looking in the box just after changing food and water in morning, they know what they are doing and i trust them to care for them until the chicks are old enough to be handfed, my friend bred once she checked the box hourly and her pair abandoned the eggs.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awww that pic is so adorable is that dad feeding the baby


----------



## mistty002 (Dec 21, 2007)

Cute family.


----------



## WereAllMadHere (Jan 24, 2011)

Too cute!


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

yes daddy is feeding baby


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

What a gorgeous pic. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awww that is so cute


----------

